# Datus Archery



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone know when the 3D winter league starts up and at what time and what day of the week?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.datusarchery.com/leagues.htm


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting that up for me pro


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

One started last night and I think there is another one tonight.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

the league tonight is a 450 spot round


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Do any of you guys know Mike Brinkerhoff?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

zrider2 said:


> Do any of you guys know Mike Brinkerhoff?


I do


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Just curious. He's a nice guy, He's offered to take me to Datus before, but I have never been. Is it a fun place to shoot?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been a member for 5 years now and I don't see letting my membership go anytime soon. I really like being able to shoot anytime I want all year long. You should take him up on his offer as he is a nice guy.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Any info on the JOAD program Fri nights?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

aaah fri day nights. I help coach the compound kids when I'm in town. I don't want anything to do with the recurve shooters. I think recurves are for carp. lol that was a joke

you can expect about 60 kids on any Friday night. The kids all have fun. they shoot from about 7ish until about 930. Some of the kids will stay later. The Datus Joad program is one of the most successful programs in the nation and has been kicking out some of the best shooters in the nation. So if your kids are serious they will fit right in!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe your kids and my kids could get together for a little friendly competition?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Maybe your kids and my kids could get together for a little friendly competition?


I think it could be cool. Do your kids shoot 18 meters? about half of our shooters shoot 18 and the other half shoots 9
I think that the nasp kids shoot the genesis with fingers correct?
also how old are your kids? ours range from 6 to 18 with most in the 10-14 range.

how would the competition work. Ill have to go talk to our head coach but maybe we could do something over the Christmas break. Maybe we could charge a small fee and split the cost for our programs? kind of like a fund raiser.

right now our program has the number one ranked junior male compound archer in the USA and one of our girls just made the dream team with here recurve. not to toot my own horn but my daughter can hold her own with her competition in this country. :mrgreen:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I got 60+ kids, ages 13-15. We're shooting Genesis bows with fingers, no sights, 9 meters to 14 meters. I've got 2 of your JOAD kids shooting with us, 3 kids from Salt Lake Archery's program and the rest are newbies. But they've only shot against each other, so they're itching for competition and I need to raise the bar.

Any opportunity works for us. My kids are pestering the hell out of me to get something going. We even tried an online competition with a school in Kentucky, but they wimped out.

RaLynne Takeda (DWR) is setting up a shoot with the MDF during the expo in February. She wants the other NASP teams to shoot, but frankly, the few other NASP coaches suck and I don't think they'll show. I'd like to see the expo event take off and I'll do whatever it takes to make it happen.

On the side, I'd love to educate the anti-bow SFW retards at their own **** event and bring 'em up to speed. :lol:

I'm thinking a 10 meter shoot, teams of 5, 5 arrow sets, 3 sets to a round (15 arrows). Any bow, releases allowed, but no sights. NASP scoring on Olympic targets, so a perfect round would be 150 points. Best team score award and best individual score award.

If we can't get a pro-shop to cough up a prize, they don't get what's going on. (I'm pretty sure they do.) Hell, if MDF doesn't cough up a turkey tag or something, I'll be amazed.

But I'm open to anything. I'm sold on NASP because it's where I'm at. But I applaud JOAD, so let's hook up and make something happen.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Finn how do you grow or edumacate people in Utah on how bow hunting can be just as rewarding as hunting with a rifle?

One kid at a time!! 

I sent you a pm


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I really don't know.

Tell you what...Datus is just a few blocks away and I'd apply, (not sayin' that they'd have me), in a heartbeat except that a Datus membership requires a UBA membership and I can't do that. UBA is plugged into the con tag system that drives the SFW machine. What are you guys thinking?

I asked Don Peay the exact question on air (KFAN) - what can we do to ween Utah hunters off of the rifle? No answer.

Nothing wrong with rifle hunting. I want to see hunters who choose the rifle get a tag and be successful. But the little circle of horn-porn anti-hunters haven't seen these kids.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Tell you what...Datus is just a few blocks away and I'd apply, (not sayin' that they'd have me), in a heartbeat except that a Datus membership requires a UBA membership and I can't do that. UBA is plugged into the con tag system that drives the SFW machine. What are you guys thinking?


I will take partial blame for UBA getting into the CPP.  I, along with a few other UBA Board members sincerely believed it was a good way to help wildlife and to attract bigger crowds to the yearly Awards Banquet. This MAJOR mistake is what helped open my eyes to the evils of the CPP and the whole 'trophy' management philosophy.

Back on topic, I am pleased to see MEN talking, and DOING, things to help the youth get hooked on archery, whether they ever become bow hunters or not. Kudos to you guys, and THANK YOU! 8)


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Finn and Buckmaster are these programs all in SLC? Are there any in the Ogden area? I am a rifle lover but Elk22 introduced my kid to shooting a bow and she really wants to get into it. I have a bow but I don't know near enough to teach her,something like this would be great.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Datus is on 7998 S. 1300 W. West Jordan, Utah 84088


----------



## wimpy (Apr 30, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt,
Brigham Bowmen have shooting for youth archers on Wednesday nights. We are in the process of getting a "JOAD" program going just after the new year. Check out the website brighambowmen.com for information.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks wimpy.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I will take partial blame for UBA getting into the CPP.


Not your fault that a good idea got twisted into something it wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

finn you ever going to call me i sent you a pm with my number.


----------

